

Ask HN: What makes you happy? - daveisconfused

Did you put off your happiness when you were young so that you could be better off when you grew older? Did you enjoy it as it went along? Do you get happy from big things? Little things?
======
jacquesm
Making stuff.

Repairing stuff.

Kids.

Learning.

(I've found that you need to know a thing 10x as good to teach it as compared
to simply using or applying it, so teaching would make me very happy indeed
but I don't know much well enough to be able to effectively teach it).

------
tokenadult
The little things add up to big things. A big source of personal happiness for
me is to leverage our unusual work schedule so that my wife and I can take
walks together in daylight in our neighborhood and enjoy uninterrupted
conversation. The kids are older now, so they can be left alone long enough
for us to do that.

------
corruption
<http://blog.ted.com/2006/09/happiness_exper.php>

------
nfnaaron
Having something to do, knowing what that is, and doing it.

------
pasbesoin
Good health

Something engaging to do

An environment that aids rather than fights what you are doing

Honest company

Time alone

A steady dose of nature

